# rspca minimum cage and hutch guidelines?



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

I am writing an email to a local pet store that does not sell any suitable cages or hutches and I want to include a link to the rspca guidelines for cage sizes but I cant find the pages anywhere! I'm sure I've seen them at some point, they do exist right?!

If anyone could find them and post the links I would be sooooo, so thankful


----------



## Rhi (Feb 19, 2011)

Hamster cage sizes are here http://www.rspca.org.uk/servlet/Sat...95&ssbinary=true&Content-Type=application/pdf on the second page it says that cages should be a minimum of 75cm x 40cm x40cm although the height is not really that relevant, would would be better if the cage was 75cm x 50cm x30 cm giving more floor space tbh

Rabbit cage here http://www.rspca.org.uk/servlet/Sat...49&ssbinary=true&Content-Type=application/pdf which states 180cm (6 feet) x 90cm (3 feet) x 75cm (2.5 feet)

Guinea pig cage http://www.rspca.org.uk/servlet/Sat...21&ssbinary=true&Content-Type=application/pdf says 120cm (4feet) x60cm (2 feet) x 60cm


----------



## Pomegranate (Nov 15, 2009)

Rhi said:


> Hamster cage sizes are here http://www.rspca.org.uk/servlet/Sat...95&ssbinary=true&Content-Type=application/pdf on the second page it says that cages should be a minimum of 75cm x 40cm x40cm although the height is not really that relevant, would would be better if the cage was 75cm x 50cm x30 cm giving more floor space tbh


I agree height isn't that relevant, but 40cm does give enough room for a large wheel (in my Syrian's case, a Senior Wodent wheel), so it's not all bad.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

The hamster ones are on here http://www.rspca.org.uk/servlet/Sat...95&ssbinary=true&Content-Type=application/pdf


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

Thank you so much 

I know I probably wont make a difference with my email but I want to put the correct facts in before I go ranting about correct sizes!
Hopefully though the stupid pet shop will take some notice *fingers crossed*


----------



## Louise_81 (Mar 5, 2010)

You could also use info from 'fanciers' and welfare groups too, not just the rspca.

Rabbit welfare association and fund A Hutch is Not Enough - Rabbit Welfare Assocation & Fund (RWAF)

RSPCA also recommend a permenatly attached run http://www.manchesterandsalfordrspca.org.uk/documents/rabbithousingedit_000.pdf this is fantastic for different accomodations

The MMC Mission Statement MMC campaign against the impulse buying of rabbits as pets. Pet shops increase this impulse buying by providing small, cheap, sub standard and below RSPCA recommendation accommodation.

National Hamster council Hamster Housing - National Hamster Council

Animal welfare act is also a good point to quote too Animal Welfare Act - What have we changed? - Changing the law about accommodation allowing natural behaviour


----------

